# By popular demand! Small Shirts Themed Pictures!



## StridentDionysus (Nov 29, 2007)

So, one that I heard ppl wanted since the first week I came in here. Small Shirts!!  I only got a small t-shirt pic but maybe I'll take more if this sticks. Fellow BHMs please post more pics .







PS: Yes, it was cold


----------



## Bly_guy (Nov 29, 2007)

I really want people to continue this, so here's mine!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 29, 2007)

yay! 

Thank you for starting the thread SD...:batting:


come on guys....hop on board!


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok This shirt was sent to me by my nephew at U of M. Whenever the tigers were in the world series last. It basically fit then. (I was probably 390?)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my! I Detroit Tigers shirt even!


----------



## Molly (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Small tshirt pics are awesome!


----------



## Catkin (Nov 29, 2007)

I would like to retract any previous statements, and say that *this* is my new favourite thread  love all the pics!!


----------



## Aurora (Nov 29, 2007)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## FatNick73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok here's one from me - kind of a before and after...

View attachment 31828


Yes those are the same clothes!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's one of my early cartoons featuring former poster Wellington who graciously gave me permission to use his picture for this cartoon.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment WellsieB.jpg


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Dec 5, 2007)

FatNick73 said:


> Ok here's one from me - kind of a before and after...
> 
> View attachment 31828
> 
> ...



looks good mate if you dont mind a fellow uk bhm telling you. what are your stats? your belly looks quite impressive. 

talking of small shirts, i got myself a xxxl wales football shirt today (91% poly, 9% lycra) and it is very contouring and doesnt cover the lower 1/3rd. this is the biggest they do and yet welsh guys are known for their stature!!!


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's my sexy boyfriends lovely belly in a t shirt that fit him a few months ago Its seems a little small next to the other photos but we are in the process of fattening him up.We would love any suggestions, calorie laden recipies, and especially some encouragement


----------



## FatNick73 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sure, I don't mind posting some stats...

The first pic I was 22 stone (308 lbs), and my belly was about 55" round.
That was 6 or 7 months ago...

Second pic is very recent - I'm now 24 stone (336 lbs), and my belly is 60"

Talking of clothes sizes, that top is only an XL (although it may have been stretched a bit somehow), and I now wear a 3XL or 4XL to be comfortable... The biggest you can get in most normal shops is XXL, so I've outgrown the high street!


----------



## cammy (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG, guys...two new exceptional threads with deliciously abundant photos!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2007)

Sometimes, you need a belly to make a Fender look good.  

View attachment downshirt.jpg


View attachment upshirt.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

*this is the HOTTEST THREAD EVER ALL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg........i love small tshirst the bestest*
:smitten:

:wubu:

:eat1:

:eat2:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 7, 2007)

No, no, this is just not fair to do to us!! But keep posting pictures, I'll learn to live with the injustice.


----------



## Undine (Dec 7, 2007)

I like small shirts.
/giggle
:eat2:


----------



## vegasfat42 (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent pic idea. I swear this shirt fit fine four months ago. 

View attachment PIC-0017.jpg


----------



## ShyBHM (Dec 8, 2007)

bored saw the thread decided to root out some of my old stuff , the multi colouered top is my old goalkeeping top lol fatguy in goal but i was good so that stopped there taunts 

View attachment Picture 19.jpg


View attachment Picture 22.jpg


View attachment Picture 18.jpg


View attachment Picture 21.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

cool thread idea


----------



## chica (Dec 9, 2007)

Fat guy ina little coat
Haha, sorry...couldn't help myself from posting that, haha.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Dec 9, 2007)

This thread is fantastic...I like it:wubu:

Fatnick...thats some great belly suspension there, amazing....wow!

Lady Bella x


----------



## otherland78 (Dec 10, 2007)

I once would like to totally utgrow those clothes which are tight on me but 

Im have such a good metabolism...nevertheless i made some proress so a nice comment is surely welcomed  

View attachment mit gesicht + bauch im september 001 (42).jpg


View attachment 23-03-07_0123.jpg


View attachment 26-03-07_2245.jpg


View attachment 28-12-06_0652.jpg


----------



## Molly (Dec 10, 2007)

Mmmm tight black shirts are my FAVORITE!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm..this posting pics thing is very addictive.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Dec 10, 2007)

Johnytattoos....

Oh those pictures, especially the middle one....are so hot!

Bella xXx


----------



## Amor (Dec 10, 2007)

JT -
Wow..."absolutely" unreal...
I can't even pick a favorite... 
Maybe number 3... that hair...that face...those lips...
But #1....you just look so squishy in #1...

*cold shower time*

P.S. This is an addiction you should thouroghly indulge in....


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 10, 2007)

heres mine....


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 11, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> Hmm..this posting pics thing is very addictive.



God, can we just make out? Seriously.

And chublover..geeze where are your pants?


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 11, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> God, can we just make out? Seriously.
> 
> And chublover..geeze where are your pants?



haha pants are overrated:eat1::wubu:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 11, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> God, can we just make out? Seriously.
> 
> And chublover..geeze where are your pants?



I don't know why, but this pair of questions together cracked me up. It made me laugh almost as hard as the phrase "Total Ass Domination" over on the Weight Board. 

Rabbit, will you marry me? Seriously.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 11, 2007)

I wanna be the filling in a johnnytattoos/StarScream sandwich!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> Hmm..this posting pics thing is very addictive.


*
meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww a black shirt never looked sexier, thanks for sharing, now that's what I call a BHM!!!!!!!!!! yummmmmmmy :smitten:
*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kiki said:


> I wanna be the filling in a johnnytattoos/StarScream sandwich!



*DUDE now that is ONE of the hottest ideas I have seen on the BHM BOARD!!!!!!!!! you are getting SERIoUS REP for that one, TOUCHEn:eat2:
*


----------



## Catkin (Dec 11, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DUDE now that is ONE of the hottest ideas I have seen on the BHM BOARD!!!!!!!!! you are getting SERIoUS REP for that one, TOUCHEn:eat2:
> *



Heh! Ditto


----------



## StarScream! (Dec 11, 2007)

Hahaha, I for one I'm flattered. Well Johnny, sounds like we need to hook these girls up. 


PS - I'll have to take some pictures for this thread when I get a free moment later.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 11, 2007)

Geez... I need to catch up on things. Thanks to everyone for the kind words.
Lady Bella UK: ....and i thought the middle one made me look fat! lol
Amor: .........You're too kind.....and yes..I guess I am squishy.
rabbitslove: Time? Place?
KiKI: If you're the filling, does that make me some sort of bread?
HDANGLE15:....well...that's what I call a FFA!
StarScream!:...I'm down.


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 11, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DUDE now that is ONE of the hottest ideas I have seen on the BHM BOARD!!!!!!!!! you are getting SERIoUS REP for that one, TOUCHEn:eat2:
> *



Hahaha. I want a piece of that? Can I still get in this hot action


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I don't know why, but this pair of questions together cracked me up. It made me laugh almost as hard as the phrase "Total Ass Domination" over on the Weight Board.
> 
> Rabbit, will you marry me? Seriously.



hahha. Oh P. This is how I always imagined it would be when I was young :wubu: I don't know what to say, this is all so sudden...


----------



## Undine (Dec 11, 2007)

Kiki said:


> I wanna be the filling in a johnnytattoos/StarScream sandwich!



Umm...so...can this sandwich have multiple layers?
'Cause I wanna join.
:wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Dec 12, 2007)

Undine said:


> Umm...so...can this sandwich have multiple layers?
> 'Cause I wanna join.
> :wubu:



I like my sandwiches pretty big, so the more layers the better! :wubu::batting:


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got more. But I'll see if anyone likes these.


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 13, 2007)

ok here are my pants


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 14, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> ok here are my pants
> 
> 
> Finally! Although really, you can't see them very well in the picture. Are you ashamed of your pants?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 14, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> ok here are my pants




*what a show off.............MORE MORE MORE PLEASE* :smitten:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 14, 2007)

Unless you really do think I'm a smoking hot dude, in which case:wubu:


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 15, 2007)

yes my pants are holding me back in life.....but they make my belly look GOOD!!!!  
OH and theres going to be more, hopefully more before the new year comes


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 15, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> yes my pants are holding me back in life



They look like trouble. Maybe you should just take them off again. I don't think too many of us FFAs would complain (this time)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Unless you really do think I'm a smoking hot dude, in which case:wubu:



*cats outta the bag now.........LOLOl its alllllllllllllllll good dR P*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 15, 2007)

johnnytattoos said:


> Hmm..this posting pics thing is very addictive.



Oh My Gosh... Gorgeous <3


----------



## rabbitislove (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> They look like trouble. Maybe you should just take them off again. I don't think too many of us FFAs would complain (this time)



Seriously. That belt buckle is cool but it looks painful. You might need a bigger belt


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 16, 2007)

Addicting indeed.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 16, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh My Gosh... Gorgeous <3



Thank you....:bow:


----------



## Chubbyboy (Dec 16, 2007)

Tight shirts are an everyday thing for me at the Apple Store. It seems the FFAs aren't drawn to my store. No recognition for the daily show so far.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 16, 2007)

Undine said:


> Umm...so...can this sandwich have multiple layers?
> 'Cause I wanna join.
> :wubu:


This thread is stimulating my appetite......


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

Chubbyboy said:


> Tight shirts are an everyday thing for me at the Apple Store. It seems the FFAs aren't drawn to my store. No recognition for the daily show so far.



*
Long time no see / speak....looking amazing as always!!!!!* :wubu:


----------



## shirmack (Dec 16, 2007)

I was jsut about to take a pic and my camera fell and broke what kinda dumb luck is that


----------



## scarcity (Dec 17, 2007)

Feck! I flippin' love this thread!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 14, 2008)

Mmmmmm I love the way a new, tight "wife beater" feels.....


----------



## Undine (Jan 15, 2008)

And I love the way that new, tight "wife beater" looks...
:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 16, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Mmmmmm I love the way a new, tight "wife beater" feels.....



*absolutely NO ONE fills out a wife beater like you sexy INSANELY HANDSOME MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

psssssssssst dont tell anyone..but you are my secret crush*:smitten:


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 16, 2008)

By far my favorite thread of them all. Appealing to the eye and the mind. Heh. Always waiting for more each day to brighten my mornings. =)


----------



## zapf (Jan 17, 2008)

I apologize for the crappiness of the picture, and the flash that got in the way, but I found that I had a leftover shirt after an event and it was a size Large. As I haven't worn a Large in about a decade, I decided to try it on and see how it looked. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 17, 2008)

thought I'd join the tight small shirt party


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 17, 2008)

yay! Love all these pics guys. 

Tight green lantern shirt rocks BigFusion!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Banshee


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, _my_ wifebeater is lost in the laundry... again. So, here I am in the outfit I wore when I hit 260. At 270, I may not be as big as most of the BHMs on this board, but I'm definitely getting there!:eat1: Looks like this Large is finally getting tight. 

View attachment DSC03170.jpg


View attachment DSC03171.jpg


View attachment DSC03172.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 23, 2008)

My roommate is a very healthy person, and short. This is his shirt. He doesn't know about this. Lets keep it a secret


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I have totally fallen into a wet dream. 

If I swoon one more time, I think I'll never get up.

Johnny---> Sweet god, post more pics. And hurry up with the StarScream/Johnny sandwich. I'm placing my order, now deliver!!! You've got a whole line of hungry FFA's here waiting on their sexy sandwich. 


Dammit, now I'm all hot and bothered. 
This thread is just so effin' sexy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2008)

bought the shirt on ebay. it never fit


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Oh my goodness...I have totally fallen into a wet dream.
> 
> If I swoon one more time, I think I'll never get up.
> 
> ...



You said it - my thoughts exactly! 

I wonder if the guys in the group have any idea just how precious photos of big, beautiful, STRAIGHT men are to us? I often picture we FFAs like the seals at the zoo and the photos of BHMs as the tossed fish. We're all excited... vocalizing with wide open mouths & clapping our flippers for just one more! <tee-hee>


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 26, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> bought the shirt on ebay. it never fit




.......*drools*
Scrumptious. Trully.

[and since the shirt never fit anyways..._take it off!! take it off!!!]_
lol.

<3


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> .......*drools*
> Scrumptious. Trully.
> 
> [and since the shirt never fit anyways..._take it off!! take it off!!!]_
> ...



lol:wubu: thanks


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> .......*drools*
> Scrumptious. Trully.
> 
> [and since the shirt never fit anyways..._take it off!! take it off!!!]_
> ...



She's right - shirts suck! Screw the title of this thread - take it off, take it off!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Oh my goodness...I have totally fallen into a wet dream.
> 
> If I swoon one more time, I think I'll never get up.
> 
> ...



 Lol. Thanks.:bow:


----------



## bexy (Jan 26, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Mmmmmm I love the way a new, tight "wife beater" feels.....



*ive said it before and i'll say it again....


hubbahubbahubbahubbahubbahubba :wubu:*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> bought the shirt on ebay. it never fit



*Nice picture......but wait.........I resemble THAT remark on the tshirt *:doh:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Nice picture......but wait.........I resemble THAT remark on the tshirt *:doh:



 i'm sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 27, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> Mmmmmm I love the way a new, tight "wife beater" feels.....



Nothing beats a wife beater + a hot ass rosary.

I have a thing for religion-related items...

And I never in my wildest dreams thought about how sexy it would be for a BHM to have one around his neck.

You, sir, are driving me up the wall.


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 27, 2008)

Awww guys, you made me drool all over the keyboard!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'm sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.



*Darling...no worries...I just happen to be a recovering alcoholic / addict of 11+ years....and drunken slut rings a bell

it's funny though...all the guys in NA think the girls in AA are easy and can get laid easily there...and the opposite is true of all the guys in AA think the girls in NA are easy....but that's a little IN THE ROOMS secret.....mummmmmmmmmms the word on that one *


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *ive said it before and i'll say it again....
> 
> 
> hubbahubbahubbahubbahubbahubba :wubu:*





Britannia said:


> Nothing beats a wife beater + a hot ass rosary.
> 
> I have a thing for religion-related items...
> 
> ...



~thanks Bex & Brit.....you always have such nice things to say..and ya' make me feel sexy.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 28, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> My roommate is a very healthy person, and short. This is his shirt. He doesn't know about this. Lets keep it a secret



I'm not sure why....but I just think it's hot that you sneek& try on your roommates clothes....


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 28, 2008)

kinda busting out here  Had to blackout my gf face I don't know how she would feel about me posting a pic of us on here (she doesn't know about this site  ) 

View attachment mike and kaitlyn straight on ps.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 28, 2008)

Da Rev and MildlyStrange,

Call me Beyonce cuz you just made me lose my breath.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm not sure why....but I just think it's hot that you sneek& try on your roommates clothes....



LOL! Well, I wasn't really trying them on. More along the lines of taking something out of his dirty clothes, putting it on, quick snap of the camera, then a post here. 



rabbitislove said:


> Da Rev and MildlyStrange,
> 
> Call me Beyonce cuz you just made me lose my breath.



Yes, I quite like the first picture I posted. You can see my tattoo. 

Also, Thanks :batting:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 1, 2008)

~da rev~:

1) Your pictures are very sexy.:smitten:
2) I wish you had kept this piece of information to yourself.



~da rev~ said:


> taking something out of his dirty clothes, putting it on, quick snap of the camera, then a post here.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 1, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> ~da rev~:
> 
> 1) Your pictures are very sexy.:smitten:
> 2) I wish you had kept this piece of information to yourself.



1. Thank you. :bow: 

2 Well, I didn't want to dirty one of his clean shirts.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 1, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> 2 Well, I didn't want to dirty one of his clean shirts.



You're such a considerate roommate


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 1, 2008)

This Thread is great! I check it almost everyday just to see if a new photo came up! :eat2:


----------



## cammy (Mar 3, 2008)

***in the hopes of some new photos appearing...


----------



## Smite (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm...I could take one, hah. Any certain shirt request? I'll see what I can dig up


----------



## topher38 (Mar 4, 2008)

well here is the only photo that kind of is on thread


----------



## golden_buddha (Mar 4, 2008)

Hope someone likes them


----------



## ktilda (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey out there! I'm new to this forum and uh... seriously, I was having a bad day today but this thread just cheered me up like crazy. Especially bly_guy... yum! :x


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

Back by popular demand....




BUMP

BUMP

and one more for good measure

BUMP

lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice one chickenlegs! Thanks for bumping this yummy thread :eat2:

Looking good guys... I say MORE! :happy:


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2009)

Goddamn you, chicken legs! You keep getting my hopes up that old threads have been updated.....then where's the payoff?????

LOL. 

But since the thread is back, how about some mens get posting.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 31, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm not sure why....but I just think it's hot that you sneek& try on your roommates clothes....



Sneak. I meant sneak. While I'm at it, I'd like to change roommates to roommate's. Thanks Chicken Legs.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.

View attachment 58154


View attachment 58155


View attachment 58156


And for fun...DUHHH How Does I Work Phone? 
View attachment 58157


It's my underarmor. I tend to wear it under my t-shirts. Hooray for internet brovado and combined picwhoring!
Oh, and please disregard the floral print wall paper. I don't have many rooms with good lighting/pictures of chicks' asses on the wall.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Awwww WillSpark !!!

so cuute!  :happy::smitten:


----------



## Hole (Jan 31, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.
> 
> View attachment 58154
> 
> ...



Now _I_ feel like a cougar. 

You're a cutie.


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> *snip*



Very cute!!


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Jan 31, 2009)

WillSpark I'm loving the pictures!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> Sneak. I meant sneak. While I'm at it, I'd like to change roommates to roommate's. Thanks Chicken Legs.



hehehe

Glad to be of service...


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha! Thanks everyone! 

Hole: ...hmm...not too much of an age difference. I think it's more like that Puma thing chicken legs was talking about. 

Also, new Avi achieved!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm totally new here...but I think I'm about ready to come out as an FFA. 

Btw, willspark, you're so freaking cute.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 31, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.
> 
> View attachment 58154
> 
> ...



awwwww adorable!!!! :happy:


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark, you're a hottie for sure!!!

Wow *drools*

Thank you for finally putting such a handsome face to your posts ;]

<3


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.
> 
> View attachment 58155
> 
> ...


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha! Yeah. Welcome both of you!

Love.Metal: Thanks! But hey! I have posted pics before! Heck. They're at the very beginning of the "Gentlemen, Post An Awesome Pic of Yourselves" thread that I started when I was a noob, and they're shirtless! I just didn't think it was an Avi-worthy picture. 

Now, it may take a bit but I'm gonna get rep to each and every one of you! Hang tight!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Ha! Yeah. Welcome both of you!
> 
> Love.Metal: Thanks! But hey! I have posted pics before! Heck. They're at the very beginning of the "Gentlemen, Post An Awesome Pic of Yourselves" thread that I started when I was a noob. I just didn't think it was an Avi-worthy picture.



do post more...i think i can speak for every one we wish for u to be a post whore and show ur pretty mug (and belly) more often :happy:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> WillSpark said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.
> ...


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 1, 2009)

Chubbyboy said:


> Tight shirts are an everyday thing for me at the Apple Store. It seems the FFAs aren't drawn to my store. No recognition for the daily show so far.




maybe you are working at the wrong store...you are a pear and not apple...lol

jk


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Ha! Thanks everyone!
> 
> Hole: ...hmm...not too much of an age difference. I think it's more like that Puma thing chicken legs was talking about.
> 
> Also, new Avi achieved!



Love the new avatar  You're such a cutie!

I'm more cougar.. I'm older than Hole... aaah i want to be younger again lol 

Also I did try to rep you... but, alas, It tells me I need to spread myself about a bit first


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.


You're very cute. I'd say more, but I'm another puma, so.........



johnnytattoos said:


> blah I meant sneak. blah blah



I'm not trying to speak for the other FFAs here, but I don't really think anyone cares much if you can spell.  So.....how about less with the gum flapping and more with the posting of pictures of yourself in shirts that don't fit you? kthanx


----------



## johnnytattoos (Feb 1, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I'm not trying to speak for the other FFAs here, but I don't really think anyone cares much if you can spell.  So.....how about less with the gum flapping and more with the posting of pictures of yourself in shirts that don't fit you? kthanx



This one's just for you, monkey girl.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I make a request for the Johnny Shirt-ripping video again??


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 1, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> This one's just for you, monkey girl.



Awww.....:wubu::wubu: Ass aloha to you too.


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, your pics caught me off guard last night as I was leaving for the club...let's just say my fiance should thank you for uh...starting the engine.



WillSpark said:


> Oh, and please disregard the floral print wall paper. I don't have many rooms with good lighting/pictures of chicks' asses on the wall.



Are you saying you need an ass pic? 



johnnytattoos said:


> This one's just for you, monkey girl.



Fuck. Hot. *insert monosyllabic compliment*


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> Ok, your pics caught me off guard last night as I was leaving for the club...let's just say my fiance should thank you for uh...starting the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you need an ass pic?



Hm...well, are you volunteering? 

Oh, and in response to your "Rep message" Thank you, and yes, I actually have posted pics before, but it was when I was one of those newbs that felt pics were necessary, and I didn't use it as an avatar, so I'm not surprised noone remembered. It's right here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50196

And I guess give a big "your welcome" to your fiance, too.


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Hm...well, are you volunteering?
> 
> Oh, and in response to your "Rep message" Thank you, and yes, I actually have posted pics before, but it was when I was one of those newbs that felt pics were necessary, and I didn't use it as an avatar, so I'm not surprised noone remembered. It's right here: http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50196
> 
> And I guess give a big "your welcome" to your fiance, too.



Yeah, I went and checked it out after you mentioned the thread (a few posts ago). I definitely remember now. The thing is, you looked sooooooo young in the first pics that I didn't want to comment :blush: With these new pics, I don't feel like I'll do time for mastur....er...looking at them.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> Yeah, I went and checked it out after you mentioned the thread (a few posts ago). I definitely remember now. The thing is, you looked sooooooo young in the first pics that I didn't want to comment :blush: With these new pics, I don't feel like I'll do time for mastur....er...looking at them.



Ha! I guess that's good point. I wonder what the difference is in these pics...and more smoldering look perhaps? 

Sneaky cougars are sneaky.


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Ha! I guess that's good point. I wonder what the difference is in these pics...and more smoldering look perhaps?
> 
> Sneaky cougars are sneaky.



Did you just call me a cougar??

I'm 25!



....lol


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 1, 2009)

Melian said:


> Did you just call me a cougar??
> 
> I'm 25!
> 
> ...



I'm mostly reffering to everyone who's said they were cougars/pumas, notice the plural. 

Bt hey, Hole said she was and she's 21. Ha! XD


----------



## olookitsjazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> WillSpark said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here you go. I can't help but feel less BHMish than several guys here.
> ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> This one's just for you, monkey girl.



So cute!!!   



krismiss said:


> Can I make a request for the Johnny Shirt-ripping video again??



I second that request :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

third that request...:eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1: was that enough smilies to persuade you...no..ok, here is a few more:eat2::eat2:::bow:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> third that request...:eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1: was that enough smilies to persuade you...no..ok, here is a few more:eat2:



AND i'll get naked!  pleeeeeease??? LOL


----------



## johnnytattoos (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know what you're talking about. What video?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

that should come with a warning...because i can't drive after seeing that..lol:eat2:



good thing i feel the need to iron my shirt.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. What video?



:smitten::eat2: THAT video! :bow: hmmm!


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 2, 2009)

Johnny - 

Thanks for posting that.Yum! :eat2:

For a Monday morning at work, that pic woke me up more than my usual 2 Starbucks Doubleshots.


----------



## Esther (Feb 2, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. What video?



:smitten:

Oh, good morning!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Feb 2, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> AND i'll get naked!  pleeeeeease??? LOL



Time to pay up.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

Not exactly that small but it is more figure hugging then what I normally wear... its a new pajama top, I love it cos its so cozy it feels like I'm wearing a soft hug!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Not exactly that small but it is more figure hugging then what I normally wear... its a new pajama top, I love it cos its so cozy it feels like I'm wearing a soft hug!



have anything that makes you feel like hot sex on a platter.


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Not exactly that small but it is more figure hugging then what I normally wear... its a new pajama top, I love it cos its so cozy it feels like I'm wearing a soft hug!



I like hugs.....

....what? Just saying.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

me too...but i am horny now...lol


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> me too...but i am horny now...lol



*hugs you sexily*

*gets punched*


----------



## escapist (Feb 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> *hugs you sexily*
> 
> *gets punched*



Ok, watching that is getting me horny now! :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ok, watching that is getting me horny now! :wubu:



The sexy hug, or me getting beaten?


----------



## escapist (Feb 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> The sexy hug, or me getting beaten?



Is it disturbing if its both? Or does this need to go to the fetish thread? 

If you had on one of your ummm outfits I would have made a mess all over the place!


----------



## Melian (Feb 2, 2009)

escapist said:


> Is it disturbing if its both? Or does this need to go to the fetish thread?
> 
> If you had on one of your ummm outfits I would have made a mess all over the place!



LOL!! If you're ever in Toronto, I'm inviting you to one of our parties....

Now get on topic and post a tight shirt pic!!


----------



## escapist (Feb 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> LOL!! If you're ever in Toronto, I'm inviting you to one of our parties....
> 
> Now get on topic and post a tight shirt pic!!



Well the Trip can be arranged, Not sure I have anything to wear will that be a problem? Waiting for my photographer to get here....she is Late as ALWAYS! I have the T-Shirt picked out cause I got a nice pic of me in it with one of my FFA Stripper friends when I was smaller heheheh.


----------



## bexy (Feb 2, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Not exactly that small but it is more figure hugging then what I normally wear... its a new pajama top, I love it cos its so cozy it feels like I'm wearing a soft hug!



Oh my days!! Not only do you look cute, but describing it as a hug just made you even more adorable lol!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Not exactly that small but it is more figure hugging then what I normally wear... its a new pajama top, I love it cos its so cozy it feels like I'm wearing a soft hug!



AWWW I feel the urge to cuddle you :happy: :blush:


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments hehe :blush:


----------



## Hole (Feb 4, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Ha! Thanks everyone!
> 
> Hole: ...hmm...not too much of an age difference. I think it's more like that Puma thing chicken legs was talking about.
> 
> Also, new Avi achieved!





I have to ask.. Are you into gaining? 




*T-bear*, you look GRRRRRRRRRRRREAT.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 4, 2009)

Hole said:


> I have to ask.. Are you into gaining?



Gain some lose some. I'm in that "whatever/go with the flow" area. I do tend to put it on fairly easily though. For me gaining weight wasn't ever so much a matter of setting as a goal but more as expecting, accepting, and either not caring or enjoying it. I realized I was probably going to gain weight once/as I got older, so I just figured, hey, find people that like it now so you can feel better about it later. Incidentally, my confidence has skyrocketed since joining here. 

That isn't to say I haven't experimented with the occasional stuffing, or even liquid bloating, but I really never set out to achieve a weight gain or goal.


----------



## addie17 (Feb 4, 2009)

I may be late to respond, but damn WillSpark, that is some serious sexiness. Does being 23 make me a cougar as well?


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 4, 2009)

addie17 said:


> I may be late to respond, but damn WillSpark, that is some serious sexiness. Does being 23 make me a cougar as well?



Haha. Nope. I think it's been finalized. Pumas until the 40s. 

And thanks!


----------



## Hole (Feb 4, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Gain some lose some. I'm in that "whatever/go with the flow" area. I do tend to put it on fairly easily though. For me gaining weight wasn't ever so much a matter of setting as a goal but more as expecting, accepting, and either not caring or enjoying it. I realized I was probably going to gain weight once/as I got older, so I just figured, hey, find people that like it now so you can feel better about it later. Incidentally, my confidence has skyrocketed since joining here.
> 
> That isn't to say I haven't experimented with the occasional stuffing, or even liquid bloating, but I really never set out to achieve a weight gain or goal.



I see. I think that's a pretty cool approach. Well thank you for the detailed answer and taking care of my curiousity. :happy: Good to hear you're feeling more confident. You should.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

Melian said:


> *hugs you sexily*
> 
> *gets punched*



huh?........you mean get toasted together......or a donkey punch..or is punch refering to something i have yet to experience


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 4, 2009)

Hole said:


> I see. I think that's a pretty cool approach. Well thank you for the detailed answer and taking care of my curiousity. :happy: Good to hear you're feeling more confident. You should.



Not a problem. I tend to lean towards that mentality on most stuff along with thinking the logical way (i.e., I don't tend to exersise on my own and I love to eat, and am pursuing a culinary career. Chances are I'm not gonna get buffer. )


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> huh?........you mean get toasted together......or a donkey punch..or is punch refering to something i have yet to experience



You know you live in Vegas when the only "punch" you can think of involves either booze or anal sex....LOL.

(a punch...you know? Fist hits face or other area of body to inflict pain... )


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> You know you live in Vegas when the only "punch" you can think of involves either booze or anal sex....LOL.
> 
> (a punch...you know? Fist hits face or other area of body to inflict pain... )



oh yeah..i forgot about that one...:blush::blush::doh:

Wait a sec...donkey punch is anal...lol...jeez..i thought is was a rough doggy style..


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> oh yeah..i forgot about that one...:blush::blush::doh:
> 
> Wait a sec...donkey punch is anal...lol...jeez..i thought is was a rough doggy style..



There are about 3 variations on the actual meaning of donkey punch....the one I always heard was, "donkey punch is when you're fucking a chick doggy style, then you punch her in the back of her head (this is supposed to open her anus ) then shove it in her butt."

Aaaaaaaanyway


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> There are about 3 variations on the actual meaning of donkey punch....the one I always heard was, "donkey punch is when you're fucking a chick doggy style, then you punch her in the back of her head (this is supposed to open her anus ) then shove it in her butt."
> 
> Aaaaaaaanyway



woooooowww

i learn something new everyday...lol.."the more your know" phrase comes to mind...


----------



## escapist (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> woooooowww
> 
> i learn something new everyday...lol.."the more your know" phrase comes to mind...



"Now you know, and knowing is half the battle. YOoooooooo JOE!" :blink:


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 6, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Not exactly that small but it is more figure hugging then what I normally wear... its a new pajama top, I love it cos its so cozy it feels like I'm wearing a soft hug!



Me luvs soft hugs!  That's a very yummy picture :eat2:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Feb 6, 2009)

hey im ant and well i have a shirt that dosent cover my belly anymore
this shirt used to fit about 90 lbs ago


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mmmm Ant! That's quite a sexy belly you have there peeking out of your shirt! I approve!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> hey im ant and well i have a shirt that dosent cover my belly anymore
> this shirt used to fit about 90 lbs ago



:eat2: Very nice!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> hey im ant and well i have a shirt that dosent cover my belly anymore
> this shirt used to fit about 90 lbs ago
> 
> [/IMG]



lol...i got dizzy using the up and down arrows...:eat2::eat1::doh::blush:


----------



## there_there (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's an addition.....i used to wear this shirt to the bar when i was cut and muscular.....i don't seem to have the physique the designer was envisioning anymore though


----------



## Melian (Feb 7, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> hey im ant and well i have a shirt that dosent cover my belly anymore
> this shirt used to fit about 90 lbs ago



Fuck...why does this site fill up with hot metal guys when I'm off the market?? Not fair.



there_there said:


> Here's an addition.....i used to wear this shirt to the bar when i was cut and muscular.....i don't seem to have the physique the designer was envisioning anymore though



Damn, haven't seen you in a while. Looking _awesome_.


----------



## there_there (Feb 8, 2009)

Melian said:


> Damn, haven't seen you in a while. Looking _awesome_.



ty ;-) :eat1:


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Feb 8, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> :eat2: Very nice!


 
thank you very much. im hopping to gain more. and i will definitely keep trying on thsi shirt as i go along


----------

